# I want to grill fish, then oven bake it, do you have any ideas?



## timm99 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have an electric tabletop kitchen grille, and an electric oven. I am tired of drying out my fish by grilling it, and am tired of simply baking it. I usually cook white fish or salmon.

I was reading an article in one of my cooking magazines about a guy who grilles his steak and then cooks it in the oven. And I am thinking that is what I want to do with fish.

I am thinking about grilling it first for maybe one to two minutes a side, and then baking it for 2 to 4 minutes. And I am thinking about salt side one and grill, salt side two and grill, then baking it in foil with butter and lemon at 350.

Do you have any recommendations on time or temperature or method?

Do you have any recommendations on what to brush on the fish before I grill it?

I am going to get several pieces and experiment this weekend.

I am new here. This is my first real post.

Tim.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 7, 2009)

Any particular reason you want it grilled?  Doing it in a foil pouch with some butter, a bit of stock or white wine, salt and pepper, some sliced onion, a bit of your preferred herb should result in a fabulously moist piece of fish. And not much clean up...


----------



## timm99 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the "look" of grilled food. My mom read about cooking fish in the foil with butter and lemon. Wonderful flavor and yes, easy cleanup.

Is there a "secret" to grilling moist fish that I do not know about? From what I have read and seen on TV, the idea is to grill it first at a higher heat and then, even on the grill, move it to a less hot area to finish the cooking. That is what I am trying to do.

Tim.


----------



## timm99 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmmmm. I just read in a few places on the internet to cook fish 10 minutes per inch of thickness. I am grilling my fish too long.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 7, 2009)

That's what I was wondering. Higher heat, shorter grilling time, then let it rest and do some "carry over" cooking (it will continue to cook after you take it off the grill). Maybe brush it with a sauce of some kind, teriyaki, or an orange marmalade (watch it so the sugar doesn't burn, or maybe thin it out a bit).


----------



## timm99 (Apr 7, 2009)

You know, I take my choc chip cookies out of the oven early because I like them chewy. If I take them out when they look right, they keep cooking and then get over done and more crunchy than I like.

I am realizing that I need to do the same with my grilled meat. I need to remove it from the grill before it looks done.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 7, 2009)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 9, 2009)

I recommend you get a food thermometer and use it to see how long you really need to cook the fish. I found that I was really overcooking my fish in almost every method I used to cook it!
Fish is done at 140 internal temperature. On my panini press grill setting, that's about 3 minutes for a 1 inch salmon steak. According to the supplied cooking times, they recommended 6 minutes.
My thermometer is my friend...


----------



## timm99 (Apr 11, 2009)

You know, I have avoided those double sided electric grilles because I would not know how long to cook stuff. But, I guess that I do not know how long to cook stuff now. If I had a thermometer and did some experimenting...

I am looking at the [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]Thermapen by ThermoWorks. It looks like the best handheld instant read thermometer. Hmmm. It looks like I am going to be doing some shopping...
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## bullseye (Apr 11, 2009)

timm99 said:


> You know, I have avoided those double sided electric grilles because I would not know how long to cook stuff. But, I guess that I do not know how long to cook stuff now. If I had a thermometer and did some experimenting...
> 
> I am looking at the [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]Thermapen by ThermoWorks. It looks like the best handheld instant read thermometer. Hmmm. It looks like I am going to be doing some shopping...
> [/SIZE][/FONT]



I agree that you are probably grilling too long/not accounting for carry-over cooking.  You want the fish to still be a little opaque in the center of the thick part when you take it off the grill to rest.  You certainly cannot go wrong with the Thermopen--I put off buying one for several years thinking that it can't be that much better than other instant reads.  It is.  I kick myself for waiting so long.  I've had it for 4 or 5 years and it never lets me down.


----------



## timm99 (Apr 11, 2009)

Excellent. Thanks for the info. They have a black on on Amazon.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with everything said here.  I think if you went back to your grilling/oven idea you would just over cook it even more.  Nothing beats a piece of grilled fish done right!


----------

